# Dangerous Calling: Confronting the Unique Challenges of Pastoral Ministry [Audiobook]



## jason d (Dec 1, 2012)

Author: Paul David Tripp
Narrator: Maurice England
Runtime: 8.4 Hrs. - Unabridged
Publisher: christianaudio

-

*One Sentence Review:*

Gleaned from his speaking at hundreds of churches, the author not only reveals issues surrounding pastoral ministry, but offers strategies to guard one’s heart and fight to honor God as a pastor.

-

*Review:*

This book exposes many of the issues surrounding the pastoral culture. From their seminary training to their preaching to their day to day life, it shows the many things we get wrong and what we need to do to fix it.

This book is very thorough in its examination and just as thorough in offering help and hope.

I can’t see how this would be helpful for those in the ministry or those thinking about going into the ministry. BUT, I also believe that if a layman read this it would give them more compassion and patience with their pastor at it reveals alot of the daily struggles they go through. Thus, I can’t see how this book wouldn’t benefit any church member.

The narrator has a slower, deeper, “grandpa” style voice. It is very comforting and sounds like he would be best reading children’s books. Perhaps this is just because I have heard the author speak and they are just so different. Either way, he is clear and articulate and if the speed is TOO slow for you (like it was for me) I just used software to make his voice @ 1.6x speed.


Here were some of my favorite quotes from this book.


----------

